
Show HN: Guggy V2 – Smartly predicting the GIFs and stickers you want to send - HumorCity
Hi all,<p>We are extremely excited about Guggy V2. This is what we&#x27;ve done in the last few months.<p>- Introducing &quot;Guggy Stickers&quot; - Context-based stickers as well as GIFs<p>- A major overhaul of our image rendering server (generating GIFs and stickers under 200 milliseconds - we are now the fastest GIFs generator in the world)<p>- Added multiple choices (as the users requested)<p>- Significantly improved our prediction abilities<p>- Added &#x2F;guggysticker command to our slack app<p>Go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;guggy.com and try it out, you will love it!
======
webmaven
Interesting. Similar in concept to Dango:
[https://getdango.com/](https://getdango.com/)

~~~
HumorCity
Thanks, yeah it is similar but quiet different. I invite you to go to
[http://guggy.com](http://guggy.com) and play around with it.

------
Juliate
"Send us all your conversations, we'll send funny pictures in return!"

~~~
HumorCity
What is this?

~~~
Juliate
It's a plain misunderstanding on my part.

From looking at your home page and your description of the service, it looked
like a background listening service, suggesting GIFs interactively (actually,
that's the showcased UI on the home page, as this is your app). And I reacted
to that, as it felt misguided. My bad. Sorry. I wasn't drunk, I was hungry at
the time.

Second deeper read, I understand that the user has to trigger guggly first.

~~~
HumorCity
Hehe, don't worry about it.

It is depends where and how Guggy is implemented. In Telegram for example you
will need to enter @guggybot to get results. In Hop (messenger) you'll need to
press on the GIF button.

